# Connect Computers through Internet



## bhutbhut (Jan 9, 2008)

Friends
I want to know how to connect two or more PC through Internet. I am using Data1 so I dont have any static IP, I am using Dynu DNS to resolve the issue. another machine is using Cellone GPRS connection to connect to Internet, and another one has one Internet Connection with static IP. Now I want to connect those two machines as an admin and to install and transfer a few files directly to them. Even I dont mind to transfer through FTP, but I cant able to configure or share my pc through Smart FTP or Cute FTP.

So, please help me.


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

its pretty simple but lengthy ...

log on to no-ip.org with ur static ip machine create an account setup a host/redirect lets say u create 1 - imav.no-ip.info put in the ip of ur machine (static wala)

then install yn-hub on this machine and install odc or rmdc++ on all 3 machines .... 


now create 3 users on each machine in rmdc++ put in the server/host as imav.no-ip.info and u will be able to connect 

PS: u will need to do some r&d coz i dont have this setup anymore so i cant give u the exact steps and as i said its a little lengthy too


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you iMav, but I want to operate the machines from the Data1 dynamic one, and please explain yn-hub and all the staff in details.


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

bhutbhut said:


> Thank you iMav, but I want to operate the machines from the Data1 dynamic one, and please explain yn-hub and all the staff in details.


operate as in? what i have shown allows u to share data that is u can upload/download shared data to/from any machine tha is in ur network created by yn-hub

even if u use a dynamic ip its not a problem all u will have to do is go back to no-ip.org and edit ur account with the new ip assigned to ur machine

yn-hub is a hub software for creating and managing local networks; rmdc++/odc are clients

if u want to control ur entire sdesktop u can try Microsoft Shared View


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dear iMav
I have two laptop, and I am using BSNL DATA1 connection through wifi, I am using HuaWei DSL Router WA1003A provided by BSNL. I want to share this connection with my two laptop and a desktop wirelessly, no wire ...

So, please let me know how can I do that.


----------



## rsmurthy (Oct 19, 2008)

Cellone is giving Private IP, How to connect two laptops using BSNL GPRS using Private IP. We are using Two modems with GPRS enabled SIMS


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

use teamviewer 
its free
no static ip required
it gives you remote access to the host computer
both computers need to run it
works on any connection even on airtel gprs.


----------



## me_ankitroy (Nov 11, 2008)

bhutbhut said:


> Friends
> I want to know how to connect two or more PC through Internet. I am using Data1 so I dont have any static IP, I am using Dynu DNS to resolve the issue. another machine is using Cellone GPRS connection to connect to Internet, and another one has one Internet Connection with static IP. Now I want to connect those two machines as an admin and to install and transfer a few files directly to them. Even I dont mind to transfer through FTP, but I cant able to configure or share my pc through Smart FTP or Cute FTP.
> 
> So, please help me.



Just Download Teamviewer from www.teamviewer.com it is free.

Tell your partner also to download and ask him for his ID PSWD then You can connect and share everything....


----------

